# A good "All stages of life" food (3 month old Pup)



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi everyone,

So I was trying to avoid making yet another "I need puppy food" help thread but after doing some reading I think it'll just be easier if I ask what to do hahaha. 

Right now Dolly (3 month Maltese) is on the Blue Buffalo Grain Free puppy that I soak in boiling water. She eats 4 small meals a day. She also has horrible tear stains but I know that that could be from teething and probably lack of facial and eye cleaning before I got her, but just wanted to put that out there. 

Felicia (1 year old Pekepoo with chicken allergy) is on the Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice. 

Sounds like from reading these threads there are better quality options out there. I'd prefer to stick to a kibble if possible and I'd be up for mixing with a wet food if you guys think that might be necessary but I'm open to any suggestions. I really just want healthy pups. I'd absolutely love to know more about these 'all stages of life" foods. Is there a good option that I could have both pups on the same food? Please feel free to educate away! Thanks!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

i feed and fed either sojo's or the honest kitchen. Both dehydrated foods and both excellent. If I were to do a kibble, I would go with Zignature but not sure if it's for puppies.


----------

